# S15 or s14 read bumper on s13 240sx



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

I was wondering if u could put a s14 or s15 rear bumper (aftermarket) on the s13's becuase i was thinking about doing the s15 front conversion but i want rear bumper that would go with the front end conversion


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

hitdaswitch said:


> I was wondering if u could put a s14 or s15 rear bumper (aftermarket) on the s13's becuase i was thinking about doing the s15 front conversion but i want rear bumper that would go with the front end conversion


 well let me just say that YES it can be done but trust me if your going to put an S15 front end dont waste your money on converting the back end..there has been many post about this...but since your a noob i wont go as harsh on you...anything is possible but it would cost to much to get an Sivlia back end conversion you can go with a 180sx tailight conversion and then have the S15 front end but hey if you got the money then do yo thang! feel free to do whatever you want :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you want just a rear bumper or a whole tail end conversion w/ lights and all?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

hey krollio i know this is OT but your Signature is true


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

FIGHT THE POWER!! vote green


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

i just want the bumper not the light conversion. the round back bumper on the 240sx s13 just doesn't fit with the s15 front end it looks ugly i think and i cant seem to find a full rear apron on the net for the 240 that is more then just those pieces on the sides of the back of the car


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dear nub : s14/s15 rear end will not fit on a s13 unless w/o some serious modifications


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

get a vertex rear then. it fits good.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

"fuck authority"- pennywise
great band...cool song


bush sucks...government sucks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i like bush... BUSH 2004


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats because your from texas. only two things come from texas...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i love texas. legal age limit to own a gun 18 
desert eagle here i come 
good meat  
Cowboys are back. 
32 electoral votes for Bush 

wut are the two things anyway? don't tell me if its bad :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i think its from full metal jacket. two things: "steers and queers and you don't look like much of a steer to me"


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

LMFAO!!!!!! hahahahahaha thats so great lol

well i think texas is bad...border jumpers, midwest beans suck IMO,and the most polluted air in the world....and bush has been a horrible president


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> bush has been a horrible president


tru dat


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> bush has been a horrible president


tru dat. where are your WMDs now, biatch? he attacks countries on a whim, and destroys a culture on faulty evidence. [SARCASM]I support him all the way[/SARCASM]


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Bush is retarded..He doesnt even know what he is doing! Bush went to war in hope that none of the presidents would want to pick up the mess he is leaving/left behind....HE IS A MENICE TO OUR SOCIETY AND FREEDOM but whatever you vote dont vote bush!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

what about the "patriot" acts(i use the term loosely), taking away the rights issued in what happens to be one of the most patiotic documents in existence. "unilateral action" has pissed off the entire world, and were still no closer to preventing future terrorism attacks. Bin Laden is at large and a complete and utter moron could get past airport security.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

kaptain, you would be a good for drilling president bush with questions and


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im not the best. i should read up more on current events,i just get the big things


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my question for bush which would stump him : what's a sr20det??


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

stump him it would. lets all play a round of stump the monkey!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd ask him the infamous question "KA-T or SR20"


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and he'd say GA16DET for some reason. oh, i know... because hes a :dumbass:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

alright guys this is getting WAY :topic: :crazy: :tmi: 


wuts TMI mean anyways?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

*T*o *M*uch *I*nformation


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh hahahaha :fluffy:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

wow, a nissan forum, and george fucking bush is the topic. unbelievable.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea....odd how things can go from vehicles to politics so quickly lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

:hal:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

actually, whats odd is that people still support him after he has completely fucked up our country


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

so i have a question guys..

can you fit a s15 or a s14 rear end on a s13 or what???


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> so i have a question guys..
> 
> can you fit a s15 or a s14 rear end on a s13 or what???


hey now, stick to the damn topic.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you can do anything with $$$. now, back to politics...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

not politics again. lemme change the subject since it's gonna be changed anyways. (fuck politics). in club240forums, this noob asked so many noob questions, im talkin like 20, and it was post after post. he had 20 post or so in one thread, he didnt get flamed for a single question. all you noobs that have noob questions, go there and you wont be flamed, cuz this isnt nissanforums.com, it's more like flameforums.com. :loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> hey now, stick to the damn topic.


ahahahahaha :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> cuz this isnt nissanforums.com, it's more like flameforums.com.


not according to FCS


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ok boys, this thread has gone way to off topic, thread closed....

oh, and i'm from texas and i hate bush also

and you can't put an S15 rear end on an S13 without some serious modifications as vsp3c said


----------

